# Minerals Nad Grit



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

What Is The Best Mixtures For Pigeons Using Minerals And Grit For My Pigeons.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

There should be a few good grits available from your food supplier.Some fanciers prefer one over the other. The store where I get my feed also has grit and minerals for sale. Some minerals are in the form of a powder like substance that I add to the grit. You can also buy pickstone in a pot.These are also a good source for minerals and trace elements. Most of the pigeon supply houses carry these products. I change my grit every two days. Some fanciers like to change their pigeon's git everyday. The point being, clean grit is healthier for your pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you would want to use red granite grit for digestion. it goes in the gizzard to help break down the legumes and seeds and grains that they eat whole.

crushed oystershell is a soluble shell that provides calcium which is needed for the hens and for pairs raising babies. both of these should be availible at all times.

if you feed a pellet diet and it says you don't need grit and it has a good calcium source in it, it would be up to you to offer these two things. if you feed a grain diet I would offer them for the reasons stated.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

hello, I use the JEDDS Formula MINERAL SALTS mix work great all in one you don't have to mix anything together


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jafacanyan said:


> hello, I use the JEDDS Formula MINERAL SALTS mix work great all in one you don't have to mix anything together




JEDDS Formula MINERAL SALTS are supposed to be mixed in with the grit. They don't take the place of grit. They supplement it. They still need a good grit for digestion


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

*minerals*

jedds 'global,ganus they all have a mineral mix that has everything in it,i get mine from ganus.good luck.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I use home made grit.(No companies here for pigeon supply)
Its crushed red bricks+charcoal+marbel chips+clay+sand+crushed pebbles+little salt. It does fine


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

I looked at the bag tonight, its called the five star mineral grit. This Belgian mix consist of 21 different materials including Oyster shell, Red Stone, Charcoal, Mineral Pellets, Anise, and Brewer's Yeast.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, for grit I would use a good pigeon grit that most pigeon feed stores will have, but if you are like me and don't have any pigeon feed stores available or can't find pigeon grit near you then I would find poultry grit and mix it 50/50 with poultry oyster shell. That is what I use and keep available at all times. The poultry grit I have has a mineral coating.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't give grit made for chickens to my pigeons as the pieces are too large and made for a bigger bird. On occasion I have used the chicken oyster shell, but always take out the larger pieces, which is like half of the mix, so not worth it. I have found calcium nuggets that are just the right size that I buy at an Agway store that does sell chicken supplies. Better to get something made for pigeons.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I don't give grit made for chickens to my pigeons as the pieces are too large and made for a bigger bird. On occasion I have used the chicken oyster shell, but always take out the larger pieces, which is like half of the mix, so not worth it. I have found calcium nuggets that are just the right size that I buy at an Agway store that does sell chicken supplies. Better to get something made for pigeons.


The size is the same as the pigeon grit that I ordered off of NEPS. I think it might vary buy the store. And if you don't have access to pigeon supplies then you have to find the best substitute.


----------

